# Want to get into competing someday



## Itburnstopee (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm new to all this and have light lifts for my weight ATM but I hope to compete in the future when I'm lifting heavier. At pl and strongman competitions, what are the rules for things like form? Is there a preference like high bar or low bar for example or does it not matter as long as you can lift the weight.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 20, 2015)

Don't make excuses as to why you're not ready to compete in a PL program. Just do it. I did and have no regrets. 

If you need help with your training I would suggest finding a good fish to help you program your training efficiently and optimally while helping you peak for a meet. POB offers this service and I was under his wing for about 6months. Highly recommended. 

There are some form rules but not too much. You need to wait for commands except in deads, you need to hit depth in squats and lock out in bench and deads, etc. Some more but they can vary by fed. Low bar high bar is your choice. Most prefer low bar but personally I've always been better squatting high bar.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 20, 2015)

Start a training log and video your working sets of squat bench and deads.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 20, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Start a training log and video your working sets of squat bench and deads.



My gym doesn't let you use electronics unless your in the hallway. All you can do is listen to music. Though I may try anyway


----------



## snake (Apr 20, 2015)

Doc a "Grab your balls and Jump" kind of guy but if you want to wait, I recommend you set a date and hold to it. If you keep wanting more on your total, you'll never enter. Don't worry about your first meet weights, everyone is at a different level in their training. I also recommend you go to one or two with someone that can explain what's going on so you get a feel. Also when you enter, have someone who is there just to help you. I've been in more than one and I still need guys to remind me of the details.

As for your question on form, they don't let me comment on that here anymore.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 20, 2015)

Ok, 5 months from this day I'm going to enter the first one that I can find!


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Apr 20, 2015)

The first meet I went to, I kind of got a general idea of the rules and how it all works. Got home started reading more about it, like form and the "right" way to do things. The second meet because of the little that I did know, I could watch more form and i still learned some more rules lol.

Put yourself in the loop, attach yourself to it and the knowledge will come (and don't ask me I'm just learning)


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 20, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> My gym doesn't let you use electronics unless your in the hallway. All you can do is listen to music. Though I may try anyway


Same here. Paper and pen my friend. Get a composition journal and take notes!


----------



## Beedeezy (Apr 21, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> Ok, 5 months from this day I'm going to enter the first one that I can find!



One year ago today IBTP, it's time to make it happen brother.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 21, 2016)

Whew. I was scared to open this thread; thought you were going bber.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 21, 2016)

I think your missing out with out taking vids. Not only will you be able to show others your form for pointers you get to see for yourself whats going on. I think its very important to learning and tweaking your form


----------



## Dex (Apr 21, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Whew. I was scared to open this thread; thought you were going bber.



That's what I thought. He is young and could do either/both though.


----------



## Milo (Apr 21, 2016)

What kind of gym doesn't allow electronics?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 21, 2016)

Milo said:


> What kind of gym doesn't allow electronics?



Probably just cameras. A lot don't allow cameras. But all electronics? Its 2016 everything is electronic.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Apr 22, 2016)

That's what I always said - "I want my totals to be higher before I actually compete" but then TS invited me to a meet via facebook awhile ago and I just said fukk it. TS has been there for me ever since (I may write a love story about it) answering all my questions and guiding me the whole way. I agree with Snake and try and find someone to help you through.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 24, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> One year ago today IBTP, it's time to make it happen brother.



I've already signed up for my meet in July . Found it like 3 or 4 months ago and it's the closest one I could find. You didn't think I d forgotten about this did you?


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 24, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Probably just cameras. A lot don't allow cameras. But all electronics? Its 2016 everything is electronic.



It was the shittiest gym in existence. You leave for two seconds, some scrawny freshman has removed half your plates. They used to say shit like "you can get hurt if you're on your phone" because it was so small and crowded, but the real reason is probably to prevent people from recording all the young cardio bunny ass. That was seriously the only positive to that gym was the girls. I could rant forever about it but I'll stop here.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 24, 2016)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I think your missing out with out taking vids. Not only will you be able to show others your form for pointers you get to see for yourself whats going on. I think its very important to learning and tweaking your form



Since I've switched gyms I've filmed nearly every lift.


----------



## saltylifter (May 11, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Probably just cameras. A lot don't allow cameras. But all electronics? Its 2016 everything is electronic.



If a gym said I couldn'trecord myself I would pack up and never go back.
I need those videos for your guys entertainment so u can laugh at me


----------



## Turbolag (May 22, 2016)

You'll have fun man. Meets are a blast. Really positive atmosphere.


----------

